# Will 2016 Cruze Rims fit on a 2011 Cruze?



## TurboChick (Apr 8, 2014)

I have tried my best to find the information I need before posting on this forum (including reading all the stickies) but cannot seem to find something specific and would like to confirm:

The 2016 Cruze rims 5x105 with a 41mm offset, 16x7 will fit on my 2011 cruze that came stock with 5x105 with 42mm offset and 16x6.5" rims, correct? I'd be using my stock tire size. Sorry if this duplicates an already asked question.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Augusta


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

My wifes 2011 has the 17 inch mag wheels and i found a set of 16 inch for 200 with tires. They fit and i she has ran them a full winter now with no issues. It is a little close but it clears fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

The bolt pattern is 5x105, you're are good, are you trying to put your current 2011 tires on new 2016 rims? 

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, all Cruze wheels fit each other, even Gen 1 and Gen 2. Except for 1st gen Diesels, different lug pattern


----------



## TurboChick (Apr 8, 2014)

joes74challenger said:


> My wifes 2011 has the 17 inch mag wheels and i found a set of 16 inch for 200 with tires. They fit and i she has ran them a full winter now with no issues. It is a little close but it clears fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I was hoping to put my 215/60/16 summer tires on the 2016 rims (16x7) and keep my stock 16x6.5 rims mounted with my studded winter tires. From what I have read the 1/2" difference in rim width should be okay for my tire size... ?

An extra large thank you to those who have taken the time to reply to my question!!


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

This page says no problem with your request http://www.tyresizecalculator.com/charts/tire-width-for-a-wheel-rim-size-chart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy45205 (Aug 23, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows what is difference in 2016 rims? My mother bought a 2016 it has no spare and everyone say that it has to be off of similar vin vehicle? 4th digit"B" , looking for 15" steel take offs for spare and possibly snow tires. Thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Johnboy45205 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows what is difference in 2016 rims? My mother bought a 2016 it has no spare and everyone say that it has to be off of similar vin vehicle? 4th digit"B" , looking for 15" steel take offs for spare and possibly snow tires. Thanks


All spares for the Cruze fit. Only Cruze the spare wouldn't fit is a Diesel.


----------

